# how about a little something to go with that honey.....



## COUNT ZERO (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you have any good simple Chinese food recipes using honey?

Brian


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

there are some recipes but there really hard to make without the right ingridients that you need to aquire unless you live in a diversley rich city such as the silicon valley where i live.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

But a lot of the old chinese medicine practices says drinking a honey lemonade every day is good for your health which you can just substitute the sugar with honey. Also, since ive started harvesting honey, those i have given/sold honey to have been making a honey lemonade soda which is just the modern version of the above everyday(substitute water with club soda). My dad who has been doing everything to lower his blood pressure but was not successfull has also been noticing a drop in blood pressure after drinking these drinks, mostly the honey lemonade soda, though its not a medical opinion nor should you go do it and stop taking meds, but give it a shot, ive noticed a calmness/relaxed state of body after drinking them.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

and plus it tastes good!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

There was an article in the ABJ in 82 or 83 from a guy who visited China on a beekeeping mission of some sort. He told of taking a morning break where they served hot honey water rather than coffee. One spoon of honey in a cup of hot water. I laughed until I tried it. I've been drinking it ever since. It will totally amase you how good it really is.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

REALLY? I will try that


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

iddee, than you must try the honey lemonade soda, I preferbly drink it after work as it is pretty calming


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dest: do you make honey lemonade soda?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

HOW do you make honey lemonade soda?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>ive noticed a calmness/relaxed state of body after drinking them. 

Honey hadn't fermented had it?  

Dan


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, its pretty easy. Just take club soda, lemon to taste and honey to state.

dtwilliamson: naw, honey was still good


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

oh wait now i got it haha good one man....


----------

